# Shindaiwa B45



## alderman (May 25, 2014)

I've been running one of these for that past few days trimming back the jungle that grows in Western Oregon. Only had to stop twice to unwrap grass wound around the trimmer head. Pretty impressive machine.


----------



## AuerX (May 25, 2014)

How long have you had it? 

I don't think they make that model anymore do they?


----------



## alderman (May 25, 2014)

I've only had this one for a few months. Got it used off Craigslist. Runs good.


----------



## alderman (May 26, 2014)

Picked these two up for $225


----------



## AuerX (May 26, 2014)

Very Cool, They should last you a while!


----------

